# Alert when mentioned in a post not working



## Tim Hall (27 Sep 2016)

I'm not getting an alert when I get mentioned using the @user_name syntax. I think it's been that way for a while, it's just I've only just got round to doing something about it.

For example, I got a mention by @ozboz in his Raleigh BB thread, but nothing popped up in my Alerts box. The relevant box is ticked in my alerts preferences box.


----------



## Markymark (27 Sep 2016)

@Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall @Tim Hall 

Just checking for you.....


----------



## jefmcg (27 Sep 2016)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/no-mention-of-mentions.167429/


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Sep 2016)

It may have been added as an edit to the original post. These don't trigger Alerts
Like this @Tim Hall 

If you tag someone and mis-spell their name, then go back and correct it, they don't get alerted.


----------



## ozboz (27 Sep 2016)

To be honest , I did put initially
@TimHall ,not @Tim Hall . so ,prob thats why Tim, 




Dogtrousers said:


> It may have been added as an edit to the original post. These don't trigger Alerts
> Like this @Tim Hall
> 
> If you tag someone and mis-spell their name, then go back and correct it, they don't get alerted.


----------



## Shaun (27 Sep 2016)

ozboz said:


> To be honest , I did put initially
> @TimHall ,not @Tim Hall . so ,prob thats why Tim,


That'll be it.  Inserting a call-out as part of a post edit does _not_ send an alert.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

